# Beretta Model 70s Unique Issue, Any Experience/Help Welcome



## AlFish (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and hope this is the appropriate place to post this, if not please direct me to a more appropriate place.

My great uncle passed away, and when we were cleaning out his house to prepare it to sell, we discovered that he had owned a Beretta Model 70s for home protection. No one had known about it prior, but since my family was in charge of the assets of the house we took it home and started researching about it. Well, one day when my brother came to visit (he lives a little bit away for college), my father decided to show him the pistol as he is the only one in the family that owns a gun. Well... he attempted to remove the slide, but flipped the takedown lever the wrong way and managed to get the pistol jammed with the slide racked back. We have not been able to move the slide much at all, and with this pistol being more of a collector's piece in this day and age, we have been unable to find any video, forum post, or anything about this specific issue or how to fix it. 

If anyone has encountered this issue before, or has experience remedying this problem on a Model 70, assistance in the matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Couple quick things to make sure of.

-chamber is empty
-magazine was in and hammer cocked before trying to move the slide?
-magazine out to align the slide and take down lever.
-take down lever moved downward while aligned with the notch in the slide.


----------



## AlFish (Jun 15, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Couple quick things to make sure of.
> 
> -chamber is empty
> -magazine was in and hammer cocked before trying to move the slide?
> ...


Chamber was empty, magazine was out, hammer was cocked, takedown lever was moved while aligned with the notch, but either in the wrong direction or too far (I cannot remember and it is locked up at the moment). 
However, my father ended up removing the takedown lever (he's both an engineer and a tad impatient so he had to fiddle around with it) which allowed him to reset the slide and reinsert the lever. To what we could see/test, the slide and lever are both functioning as they should now. But the once pristine exterior now has a few scuffs because of it.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

well that was going to be my recommendation if the lever indeed got swiveledout of position and was binding it up.

glad you got it figured out. 
most of the model 70s I’ve seen have been less than pristine.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I've seen the same thing happen. My fix was to GENTLY use a large punch(plastic tip) and go at the lever from the other side of the takedown lever while trying to work the lever from the other side. It took a while but after 100 micro movements, I was able to get ut free. Used lots of oil too.


----------

